# Grilled Halibut Cheeks in Curry



## friesian_rain (May 12, 2011)

Food in a thick, curry sauce just isn't all that pretty to look at, unless of course you are a curry lover   ..... but, I thought some of you might like to see a couple pics of halibut cheeks; don't know how many are familiar with that particular "cut" from the halibut.
I grilled the cheeks over a hot, smokey fire; grilled up some cut up asparagus; sauteed shallots, added lots of red curry paste, coconut milk, and greek style yogurt (in place of sour cream);  put cheeks and asparagus in curry sauce, served up in a bowl with some chopped cilantro on top; and you have an a**-kicking,  smokey, spicy hot, bowl of goodness!


----------



## cookking (May 12, 2011)

Must have been a big Halibut. Dish looks great and I bet it tasted every bit as good as it looks.


----------



## friesian_rain (May 12, 2011)

Traegernator said:
			
		

> Must have been a big Halibut. Dish looks great and I bet it tasted every bit as good as it looks.




Lots of big halibut, these cheeks are from our commercial catch; we know where the big halibut are    
That was my last package         But, I'll be headed out in July to get my halibut caught, so I'll be replenishing my freezer with cheeks....
And thank you, it was tasty !


----------



## Don Cash (May 12, 2011)

friesian_rain said:
			
		

> Food in a thick, curry sauce just isn't all that pretty to look at, unless of course you are a curry lover


...Which I am...and it does!

Great post!


----------



## MI Smoke (May 12, 2011)

Good lookin dinner.    I'd buy a bowl.


----------



## muddave (May 12, 2011)

Never ate Halibut but you make it look good.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 12, 2011)

Umm.....will you marry me?  That looks and sounds fantastic!


----------



## Griff (May 12, 2011)

Great job.  I love halibut cheeks.


----------



## friesian_rain (May 12, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Umm.....will you marry me?  That looks and sounds fantastic!




*  Thanks Larry     *


----------



## Vermin999 (May 13, 2011)

Great looking meal!!!! I love curry dishes.


----------



## BigAL (May 13, 2011)

That looks fantastic!  I don't know if the cheeks would have made it to the plate if I were there.  Nice job.


----------



## bbquzz (May 13, 2011)

Would it be improper if I said "Nice Cheeks" FR


----------



## friesian_rain (May 13, 2011)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> Would it be improper if I said "Nice Cheeks" FR




  * Why, thank you ! *


----------



## JIMMYJAM (May 14, 2011)

Never had them, but I can say would never turn that down..looks great!


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (May 16, 2011)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Smokey Lew (May 16, 2011)

Only thing missing would be a little tongue . . . tongue in cheek, get it?


----------



## friesian_rain (May 16, 2011)

Smokey Lew said:
			
		

> Only thing missing would be a little tongue . . . tongue in cheek, get it?




* Oh my, Lew, that's the funniest picture I've ever seen !  *


----------



## bknox (May 16, 2011)

I love curries and that all looks great!


----------



## dennywilliam (May 24, 2011)

I love cheeks. I like all types of cheeks like Veal cheeks, beef cheeks, pig cheeks.
Halibut cheeks are sweet and tender, with a fine, thin flake and a texture similar to lobster. Just a little salt is all you need, although the squeeze of lemon is nice to cut through the richness.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 24, 2011)

Interesting, Never herd of them. I'm a curry fan also. Good looking cook.Bet it was mighty tasty.

Pigs


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2011)

friesian_rain said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":41j8a76l]Umm.....will you marry me?  That looks and sounds fantastic!




*  Thanks Larry     *[/quote:41j8a76l]
Just skip his marry me part! He's gay anyway!


----------



## friesian_rain (May 29, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="friesian_rain":10rg8u9s][quote="Larry Wolfe":10rg8u9s]Umm.....will you marry me?  That looks and sounds fantastic!




*  Thanks Larry     *[/quote:10rg8u9s]
Just skip his marry me part! He's gay anyway![/quote:10rg8u9s]


*   You guys are too funny !    *


----------



## dollarbill (May 30, 2011)

I've never had the cheeks either but I have destroyed several Halibut Steaks..... Damn is it good!  Looks incredible FR. nice job!


----------

